

The DuckDuckGo Community - jordanmessina
http://duck.co/

======
NathanKP
I notice that the site has a redirect from duck.co to duck.co/#home to
duck.co/#AllForums such that I can't just hit the back button to return to HN.

Other than that it looks nice. It just needs more posts to get it going.

~~~
mbrubeck
You can fix this in JavaScript by using window.location.replace(url) instead
of other navigation/redirect methods.

------
mcantor
I love that the cadence of "DuckDotCo" is the same as for "DuckDuckGo."

------
theycallmemorty
Wow, the opportunity.co website is unbearable.

~~~
ritonlajoie
I feel like a cow... Just visited it, and bougth elasti.co Maybe Sedo will
work out some $ for me.. wait& see !

~~~
iamjustlooking
Maybe you could do something with the domain you bought instead of just
squatting on it with the intent to profit.

~~~
ritonlajoie
Yeah If only I had time for that... Unfortunately, I don't. I just thought
that "elastico" could be a good name to start with, say, a SaaS about cloud
stuff. It seems to be very popular noawadays.

I wish I could win at the lottery and start something on my own..

~~~
ant5
_I wish I could win at the lottery and start something on my own.._

... maybe if you stopped wasting time and money on domain squatting

------
epi0Bauqu
Here's the announcement post: <http://ye.gg/duckco>

------
jasonlotito
I've been using DDG for some months now while at work. It's set as the default
search engine in Chrome and Firefox. Generally get's me what I'm looking for
fairly quick. The mouseover effect is a bit much (reminds me of a cheap SEO
site), but the results are quick, I get good results, and I like icons and
other little touches.

I really don't notice I use DDG anymore. Which is a good thing. Proof that
even in a market where there is a winner, you can still put out a product.

